# My lovely cat buster :)



## JACKTHECATMAN (Aug 25, 2006)

Here is my cat buster he is about 8/9 years old and we got him from a cat rescue centre about 4/5 years ago he is a lovely cat and loves to be stroked and sleeping on my bed if you like this cat please reply!


----------



## Jeanie (Jun 18, 2003)

He's beautiful! Doesn't he have some tuxedo markings? I'd love to see more of him. I'm a real fan of black cats and tuxedo cats! I also like black cats with white paws.


----------



## JACKTHECATMAN (Aug 25, 2006)

hey glad to here you like him he is very strokeable cat and doesnt always get on with katy the kitten but here are some other pics of him 









this is when katy the kitten and buster do get on some times 










ive got some more pics of him if you want any more just ask and i will post them


----------



## SneezerCallie (Aug 29, 2005)

What beautiful kitties!


----------



## DesnBaby (Apr 18, 2004)

Pretty cat  , I would like to see his eyes :wink: .


----------



## JACKTHECATMAN (Aug 25, 2006)

thanks :wink:


----------



## DesnBaby (Apr 18, 2004)

You're welcome :wink:


----------



## JACKTHECATMAN (Aug 25, 2006)

ok will do here is another pic of him any way


----------



## JACKTHECATMAN (Aug 25, 2006)




----------



## JACKTHECATMAN (Aug 25, 2006)

LOL he has just jumped on my bed and is starting to sleep man he is lazy all he does is sleep allday in the garden or if its raining he will sleep inside and at night he will normally sleep on the seat in the conservatry


----------



## JACKTHECATMAN (Aug 25, 2006)

i might have osme more pics of him if any one want some more jsut ask


----------



## DesnBaby (Apr 18, 2004)

Sure :wink:


----------



## Tindi18 (Oct 3, 2004)

Jeanie said:


> He's beautiful! Doesn't he have some tuxedo markings? I'd love to see more of him. I'm a real fan of black cats and tuxedo cats! I also like black cats with white paws.


I love black cats too! but the cat I had wasn't very nice to me. -_-; She was so shy she would never let me get close to her. (outside cat)


----------



## JACKTHECATMAN (Aug 25, 2006)

thats a shame that she wouldnt go near to you hopefully you will get a cat that isnt as shy


----------



## JACKTHECATMAN (Aug 25, 2006)

here is another pic of buster in the garden


----------



## JACKTHECATMAN (Aug 25, 2006)

always sleeping... he is on the seat in our living room at the mo thats all he does or he will be outside bringing mice back to garden normally at night.And when he finds one to say that he has a present for us he will meow outside about 5 oclock in the morning and wake us up.


----------



## JACKTHECATMAN (Aug 25, 2006)

thanks you to every one who has replyed so PLZ keep replying as i like your views :arrow: :wink: :arrow:


----------



## JACKTHECATMAN (Aug 25, 2006)

has any one else got any pics of black and white cats they can reply on here :lol: please


----------



## JACKTHECATMAN (Aug 25, 2006)

* buster jumps on my bed * ''i need some sleep '' (like always)


----------



## Sunshine'sMeowmie (Jul 12, 2006)

Aw, so sweet.


----------



## JACKTHECATMAN (Aug 25, 2006)

:wink:


----------



## JACKTHECATMAN (Aug 25, 2006)

heres another pic of Buster


----------



## JACKTHECATMAN (Aug 25, 2006)

thanks


----------

